# Advice?



## briancray (Apr 20, 2014)

I have been stuck in Fruita now for over two days trying to hitch out of here to Utah. I've tried flying all different kinds of signs even some funnier ones suggested here. I've danced, thrown an invisible sign, about to go as far as holding out a bottle of lotion while my buddy holds a sign just for laughs. Wtf do you guys do when you just aren't having any luck? This place sucks.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Apr 20, 2014)

Ive never been stuck that long in fruita. I just hitched out of grand junction area 3 Times in the past month. Try hitching from on i70 itself. That's what we had to do there since the waits were long. the cops didn't care that we were standing on the highway. 

Humor signs don't work well around there. Just fly a giant slc sign or one that says utah. Keep your head up.


----------



## briancray (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks we walked all the way down the ramp right near the yield sign. Gonna see if this works.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Apr 20, 2014)

In the future turn down rides to fruita and stay on the western side of grand junction by the truck stop


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 20, 2014)

The only time I hitched two deep was with a chick. Maybe split up or one of you can wear a wig or something.


----------



## briancray (Apr 20, 2014)

Haven't gotten anywhere. Gonna try to see how far the next town is and just walk. This place sucks balls.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Apr 20, 2014)

I have hItched from there many many times without problems even with two dudes. im still trying to figure out why it isn't working for you. ..


----------



## briancray (Apr 20, 2014)

We ended up finally getting a ride. Never hitching outta there again. There was another dude there who said he was stuck for a week once. Ended up in Cedar City Utah hoping we get to Cali tomorrow. Been told to not accept rides to Vegas since the cops will throw you in jail so hoping we can get through there. Thanks guys.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Apr 20, 2014)

junglegreencleeds said:


> We ended up finally getting a ride. Never hitching outta there again. There was another dude there who said he was stuck for a week once. Ended up in Cedar City Utah hoping we get to Cali tomorrow. Been told to not accept rides to Vegas since the cops will throw you in jail so hoping we can get through there. Thanks guys.



Glad you got out. ive hitched outta vegas a couple times and the cops didn't bother me although it is technically illegal in Nevada


----------



## briancray (Apr 20, 2014)

Well I think it's technically illegal in Utah too. First time I've ever hitched over long distances so we'll see how tomorrow goes. Have a feeling I'm gonna be doing this for a while. Easy way to see the country and much quicker than bike touring. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Apr 20, 2014)

You are correct. It is illegal in utah but i have been offered rides by cops there and they say it's never enforced. You only have to worry about that in Idaho and Kansas.


----------



## briancray (Apr 20, 2014)

TheWindAndRain said:


> You are correct. It is illegal in utah but i have been offered rides by cops there and they say it's never enforced. You only have to worry about that in Idaho and Kansas.



Thanks man. That is good information to know. Appreciate the help.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeah I've said the same.thing man if you do it enough you'll see why it can really wear your mentality down. I've hitched a good bit with another person, and my dog, but split up too it goes quicker and I'm sure you both have phones, just decide what town to meet and exit and do that. Kind of nicer to hitch alone and then see your buddies face wherever your meeting


----------



## briancray (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks man. We are almost in Vegas. Have a ride for tomorrow at 5 from some random dude that stopped. But gonna see if I can get one earlier. My friend just wanted to come with me since he's going back east soon. I'll be doing this solo once May comes. Looking forward to learning more and hopefully getting into hopping once I learn enough.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Apr 26, 2014)

In Vegas? Though you were headed east


----------



## briancray (Apr 26, 2014)

Tatanka said:


> In Vegas? Though you were headed east



It was contingent on a job. I called the guy and left several messages and he never got back to me. We got stuck and had to use a Greyhound. Idk what I'm doing now. Might have some work in Chengdu, China. Waiting to hear back.


----------



## urchin (May 8, 2014)

I hitched in Fruita last year and it sucked so much. I was stuck for four days and the only people worth a damn are the ones running the Mexican restaurant and this young white woman who told me the town sucks. She also kicked me down some boots which were a size too small. 

I got out thanks to a guy who gave me a cooler of water showing up again a few days later. He, his wife, and a woman he was with gave me a ride to Grand Junction and $70 for a ticket to SLC. It was a few bucks short so I walked out the city and got an eight hour ride from an old Vietnam War vet all the way to Elko. Man that was a story in itself.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (May 9, 2014)

If you were stuck in fruita 4 days you are doing something wrong


----------



## urchin (May 9, 2014)

Nope. Been hitching four days. It is real cowboy country. 

This was around the Zimmerman trial and I'm black so given the talk around the town it may have been a factor. I don't know. I just will never go there again.


----------

